
A monthly playbook full of insights and plays on growing your digital product - pwheslop
http://thedigitalproductplaybook.com
======
typenil
Tried to subscribe, but you block email addresses from Blur. It may be a
"disposable email", but I only dispose of these addresses if the site I give
them to abuses them.

I'll subscribe when you respect my ability to detect who's sharing my email
address with spammers.

